# Hiltons, Seaview, Roffs....which one to use?



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I need to subscribe to one of the offshore information sites. Can you give your recommendations?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have used Roff's, Hilton's, Terrafin and the free parts of Supermap. To a large extend it comes down to personal preference. For me, I like the ability to access data all I want on Terrafin and Hiltons. I enjoy watching the images even when I won't be fishing for some time. Roff's is something that I always buy the day before or maybe two days before going and at $70 a pop that can add up. Having said all of this, if I could only use one it would be Hilton's hands down.

MScontender


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, poster above is right.. it comes down to what *you* yourself*WANT &NEED*... vsjust plain ol "_enough to get by_" stuff... 

Take a look at what Supermap & SeaView give you here: 

http://www.florida-offshore.com/content-194.html

http://florida-offshore.com/forum-51.html

Why is it different: http://florida-offshore.com/ftopict-600.html

Testimonials: http://www.florida-offshore.com/content-193.html

Let me know if I can help you more. I can give you a free 2 week trial to SeaView if you want to try it out. no obligations, no commissions, just a great, uncomparableservice from Ocean Imaging.

I'll leave you with this comment from the testimonials page:

"1 last comment - lots of clouds prevented Roffs reports or most any other method of sea temp stuff. We used a few tricks on Seaview to lock onto these fish. Capt Dave and Seaview - AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" - Captain Troy Pate - James Joyce II, Winner of the 2009 Big Rock Ladies Day Blue Marlin Tournament


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have subscribed to Hilton's for 3 years now and I think it is great. I have played around with Supermap this year and can see where it has advantages for certain. My only problem is that supermap runs so darn slow on my computer, it takes FOREVER to use. I'm not using some old archaic computer either, I run a brand new Imac with plenty of speed and memory. I guess the program is so data intensive, i don't really know. If it were as fast as Hilton's I would subscribe in a heartbeat.


----------

